# αμιγώς



## Lexoplast (Jul 1, 2008)

Όταν λέμε ότι "το θέμα ρυθμίζεται αμιγώς από το ελληνικό δίκαιο", το "αμιγώς" σημαίνει:

α) πλήρως
β) μόνο
γ) ξεκάθαρα
δ) none of the above
ε) μάθε Ελληνικά, ρε άσχετε!


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2008)

Ρυθμίζεται αποκλειστικά από τα ελληνικά δικαστήρια και την ελληνική νομοθεσία, και δεν χωράει πουθενά δικαιοδοσία ξένων. (Ένας νομικός θα τα έλεγε καλύτερα.)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2008)

Συμφωνώ με τον Nickel, δηλαδή αγαπητέ Lexoplast, all of the above. Αν θέλεις μετάφραση στα αγγλικά, θα έλεγα solely, αλλά δεν το λέω γιατί είμαστε στο μονόγλωσσο φόρουμ.


----------



## Elena (Jul 1, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Συμφωνώ με τον Nickel, δηλαδή αγαπητέ Lexoplast, all of the above. Αν θέλεις μετάφραση στα αγγλικά, θα έλεγα solely, αλλά δεν το λέω γιατί είμαστε στο μονόγλωσσο φόρουμ.



Συμφωνώ με το νόημα, αλλά θα ήθελα να προσθέσω -κι ας είμαστε στο μονόγλωσσο- και το «exclusively» (για παράδειγμα), το οποίο θα προτιμούσα για την περίπτωση που αναφέρθηκε.


----------

